# showing dogs?



## charmcitywolf (Dec 7, 2005)

Does anyone show their dogs on here? Just curious? Also, if anyone has their akc papers, how long did it take to receive them from the akc, if you remember? THanks!


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

It usually takes about 2-3 weeks to get them back once you mail them. We are starting to show Legend after he is mature enough to do so!


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

How do you get started in showing? What all is involved? How do you know your dog is show material?

Woody is strictly pet, but I am still interested in other people's experiences in showing.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

In order for a dog to be show material, they need to match up to the AKC breed standard for Golden Retrievers to a T! Its a pretty LONG drawn out process when you buy a pup, because honestly you never know what they will GROW up to be! They could look really good as a pup and completely FALL APART later....Legend is a fairly slow maturer, which in my opinion, is GOOD, i like to watch him grow INTO maturity instead of look mature too quickly and later fall apart....

Here is a pretty recent pic of my little guy, he is pretty much on track right now, we have had many handlers look at him and they say he is looking very GOOD!

This pic was taken pretty quickly so the stack isnt great! He was 6.5 months here, and that is him as a pup in my signature


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Allie....

That a nice looking picture. I love how proud a golden can look in that pose.

So that's six and a half months. My Samson is just short of four months, so we're not far from that look. Although, I think Samson is gonna be on the big side, I am looking forward to him growing up......

Rick


----------



## tite louloute (Jan 9, 2006)

how is organized a dog show in USA ? is there several categories ans which are they ?
In France there's 7 classes which are :
- puppies : 6-9 months
- jeune (young) : 9-18 months
- intermedaire : 15-24 months
- ouverte (open) : 15 months and over
- travail (hunt work) : 15 months + good results in hunt tests
- champion : all is in the title  
- vétéran (old) : 8 years and over
don't know if it will interest anyone :curtain:


----------



## iheartgoldens (Apr 6, 2006)

hey everyone im new to the site but i have been looking for a Golden forum to post on for a little bit... I have a 15 month old golden named Kambri and i show her UKC for now but eventually ill be showing her AKC. and if anyone near GA has a golden UKC reg. there is a show in Perry GA the first weekend in May (i believe) but here is a pic of my little girl









i hope ya'll like the pic


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome to the site, iheartgoldens... Great picture. I just love that all goldens look alike, yet so different....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

charmcitywolf said:


> Does anyone show their dogs on here? Just curious? Also, if anyone has their akc papers, how long did it take to receive them from the akc, if you remember? THanks!


My wife shows some of ours. You might want to get someone who is already involved to give you some advice, and maybe evaluate your dog. It is very competitive, and there is alot of politics. It is also a lot of work, and can get very, very, expensive.

Here is a couple of our guys in the ring:


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

well, mine don't look like that..they would be laughed out of the show ring.. but that's ok.. 
we have a couple people that have show dogs (one labs and one goldens) that come out and train with us some.... i admire them for trying to do this.. we do get into some discussions about field vs show.. they talk a lot about structure.. and we respond with why do they like structure that does not allow the dog to be fast.. we are all good friends and the discussions are interesting.. its kinda like would you rather your daughter be a beauty contest winner or an olympic medalist.. guess you would be proud of either one..


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

greg bell said:


> well, mine don't look like that..they would be laughed out of the show ring.. but that's ok..
> we have a couple people that have show dogs (one labs and one goldens) that come out and train with us some.... i admire them for trying to do this.. we do get into some discussions about field vs show.. they talk a lot about structure.. and we respond with why do they like structure that does not allow the dog to be fast.. we are all good friends and the discussions are interesting.. its kinda like would you rather your daughter be a beauty contest winner or an olympic medalist.. guess you would be proud of either one..


Actually a dog or bitch that HAS correct structure can be very fast! That is what Goldens were bred to be is a SPORTING dog! I have seen some show lines win easily against feild lines in a fetch! A perfect example would be my Hannah (a fieldy) and Splash and Macy (both Shows) Splash and Macy can beat Hannah any day of the week and they are way thicker in bone... I love them both for different reason though!:wavey:


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's a photo of my baby "Lake". She is 4.5 months old and is turning into a real beauty! She is structually sound and is as close to standard as you can possibly get...IMHO:yipee:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

greg bell said:


> its kinda like would you rather your daughter be a beauty contest winner or an olympic medalist.. guess you would be proud of either one..


The breed standard was intended to support what Goldens are intended to do; i.e. field work. For example, the long neck is intended to help carry a big bird and the strong, legs and shoulders are intended to support a long work day.

I agree Greg, its all good fun. In a perfect world, a Golden should do both, but we know that rarely happens.  All that matters is what you think of them.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> The breed standard was intended to support what Goldens are intended to do; i.e. field work. For example, the long neck is intended to help carry a big bird and the strong, legs and shoulders are intended to support a long work day.
> I agree Greg, its all good fun. In a perfect world, a Golden should do both, but we know that rarely happens.  All that matters is what you think of them.



I couldnt agree more, it seems like a lot of people are convinced that "show" Goldens cant DO BOTH! They certainly can! :


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Allie and the Gang =) said:


> Actually a dog or bitch that HAS correct structure can be very fast! That is what Goldens were bred to be is a SPORTING dog! I have seen some show lines win easily against feild lines in a fetch! A perfect example would be my Hannah (a fieldy) and Splash and Macy (both Shows) Splash and Macy can beat Hannah any day of the week and they are way thicker in bone... I love them both for different reason though!:wavey:


didnt realize anyone else was into field stuff.. what do you run?..


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

We are slowly working ourselves into field events...we have met a really awesome field trainer, but nothing serious yet! I am ALWAYS amazed, though at how wonderfully competitive this breed is!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's my show boy, I love watching him in action out there! He puts on quite a performance but not in the ring.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

He is lovely, what a beautiful Golden color! What are his lines?


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

K9data is down, can't get in there to give you the link. 

Here is his breeders site, his Mom is Katie. Here picture is there also at the top. http://members.iphouse.com/maxhaven/mhindex.htm


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

greg bell said:


> didnt realize anyone else was into field stuff.. what do you run?..


Miss Margo (below) is working on her Junior Hunter. We have another that is just getting started in the field.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

That is soooo cool! I love watching these dogs out there. They get so excited and there so happy....it's a major high for them, and us just being able to watch them. Kode goes nuts for his dokken especially because he knows when that comes out, the fun begins! To him, working/training is fun. He loves it.

I do love em' all though, makes no difference. They all have that sweet golden smile and who just couldn't fall for that.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Amen GoldnDust!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

tite louloute said:


> how is organized a dog show in USA ? is there several categories ans which are they ?
> In France there's 7 classes which are :
> - puppies : 6-9 months
> - jeune (young) : 9-18 months
> ...


That's interesting, and neat that they have one for dogs who do well in hunt tests. In the US it is
- Puppy (6-12 months and not champion)
- 12-18 months (12-18 months and not champion)
- Novice (6+ months and with less than 3 1sts in Novice, no championship points, and no 1sts in American-Bred, Bred-by-exhibitor, or Open)
- Bred-by-Exhibitor (6+ months, handler is also owner and breeder, not champion)
- American-Bred (6+ months, bred in US, not champion)
- Open (any dog that is 6+ months)


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Allie and the Gang, k9 data is up now. Here is Kodes lines. Last time I checked, AJ his daddy is working on his Masters. To my knowledge he doesn't have it yet, i'll have to check with Kodes breeder to see how that's going.

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=160541


----------



## sam (May 21, 2005)

Does anyone have any recommended sites or other places to learn how to correctly groom (and TRIM) a golden? Is there a class I can take or a certification I can get? I am pretty committed to agility rather than conformation at this point; however, my 11 month old is really fluffy and overgrown with "flags" and fluff beyond his age. I have expensive thinning shears and regular shears. I have done a bit, but I'm scared. Help!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

http://morningsagegoldens.freeservers.com/Grooming.html

Today at the trial my agility instructor says "Dusty has frumpy feet! Go home and trim those feet!" so I tried trimming his feet following those directions. I think it would have worked if I had actual dog grooming scissors. Blunt scissors that have been used to cut everything from cardboard to string cheese, probably not your best choice for grooming a dog :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> http://morningsagegoldens.freeservers.com/Grooming.html
> Today at the trial my agility instructor says "Dusty has frumpy feet! Go home and trim those feet!" so I tried trimming his feet following those directions. I think it would have worked if I had actual dog grooming scissors. Blunt scissors that have been used to cut everything from cardboard to string cheese, probably not your best choice for grooming a dog :


Thanks for this link Katie....I've been meaning to ask everyone how to trim Samson's feet....Now I know.


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

I just sent off for my AKC papers and they were turned around in about two weeks. Not bad!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> That's interesting, and neat that they have one for dogs who do well in hunt tests. In the US it is
> - Puppy (6-12 months and not champion)
> - 12-18 months (12-18 months and not champion)
> - Novice (6+ months and with less than 3 1sts in Novice, no championship points, and no 1sts in American-Bred, Bred-by-exhibitor, or Open)
> ...


Correction to the above:
All breed shows:
6-9
9-12
12-18
Once ins a blue moon they will combine the 6-9 and 9-12 to become just "puppy".
Specialty shows also has sweeps classes which is divided as follows:
6-9
9-12
12-15
15-18
No dog over 18 months is allowed in sweeps.
There is also has a hunting class which is held at specialties.


----------



## sam (May 21, 2005)

Katieanddusty...thanks for the website! It's the one that I am already relying on. And yes, the right "tools" are the key! I splurged on two pair of grooming scissors, one regular, one thinning. What a difference they make! Now I try and keep up with my goldens' "frumpy feet". Also, trimming them makes it much easier to trim their nails and wipe off their feet since it is "mud season" here in the Chgo area! ;-)


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Correction to the above:
> All breed shows:
> 6-9
> 9-12
> ...


That's wierd, AKC's web site must be old or something. From http://www.akc.org/events/conformation/beginners.cfm :

Puppy - For dogs between six and twelve months of age, that are not yet champions. 

Twelve-To-Eighteen Months - For dogs twelve to eighteen months of age, that are not yet champions. 

Novice - For dogs six months of age and over, which have not, prior to the date of closing of entries, won three first prizes in the Novice Class, a first prize in Bred-by-Exhibitor, American-bred, or Open Classes, nor one or more points toward their championship. 

Bred By Exhibitor - For dogs that are exhibited by their owner and breeder, that are not yet champions. 

American-Bred - For dogs born in the United States from a mating which took place in the United States, that are not yet champions.

Open - For any dog of the breed, at least 6 months of age.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> That's wierd, AKC's web site must be old or something. From http://www.akc.org/events/conformation/beginners.cfm :
> Puppy - For dogs between six and twelve months of age, that are not yet champions.
> Twelve-To-Eighteen Months - For dogs twelve to eighteen months of age, that are not yet champions.
> Novice - For dogs six months of age and over, which have not, prior to the date of closing of entries, won three first prizes in the Novice Class, a first prize in Bred-by-Exhibitor, American-bred, or Open Classes, nor one or more points toward their championship.
> ...


I can say that 99 % of the shows I have attended have a 6-9 and a 9-12 puppy class. Really Katie, I wouldn't lie:no: You can check out the results pages from any superintendent site and see that I am correct. One thing I am certain about are the rules pertaining to conformation...just as your expertise is in the agility ring.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is the premium list for the upcoming PVGRC Specialty show. There are several classes that the AKC site does not mention on the link you provided... http://www.pvgrc.org/specialty/Premium_2006.pdf Look at page 3.
Here is a premium for an all breed show http://www.raudogshows.com/shows/April/WILM2.pdf Look at page 3.
I don't know why the AKC site does not list class divisions correctly...but then again I have learned long ago that you should not take a good portion of the AKC site as gospel.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh I'm not arguing with you. I know you're right, the last conformation show I was at had 6-9 and 9-12 ...


----------



## fuzzbutt (Aug 16, 2006)

I think that the misunderstanding may be because the AKC site seperates out puppy classes. Which are 6-9 and 9-12 this is why they are listed puppy class 6-12 months.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Allie and the Gang =) said:


> Actually a dog or bitch that HAS correct structure can be very fast! That is what Goldens were bred to be is a SPORTING dog! I have seen some show lines win easily against feild lines in a fetch! A perfect example would be my Hannah (a fieldy) and Splash and Macy (both Shows) Splash and Macy can beat Hannah any day of the week and they are way thicker in bone... I love them both for different reason though!:wavey:


well, I guess that proves that..


----------



## fuzzbutt (Aug 16, 2006)

Well I will disagree. The ring is about conforming to a standard written in the way horse standards were written. It is inhertintly flawed and purposely vauge so that interpretation can be wide and various. The standard, as written for the show ring is not about creating a dog that can work, its about creating a dog thats pretty. And while some pretty dogs may be able to work, that is not the purpose of the standard. The breed looks the way it looks because of the purpose it was bred to do. The ability to succeed in the field will be affected by structure, yes, those dogs who cannot work fail. Structure will also vary depending on what you want to do, hunt upland game or water work, different structure will be more successful at one area over another.


----------



## fuzzbutt (Aug 16, 2006)

sorry I repeated some how


----------

